# Weird, yellow root ball chicken?



## TheWoodWizard (Feb 7, 2016)

Found this thing in the parking lot of a furniture store...just sitting there. Looks like a skinny headless turkey or something...
Any of you guys have an idea as to what it might be? The wood is yellow sorta with grey and green patches here and there


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like bois d' arc but hard to tell from that pic. Whack a slice off that end grain and if goes to bright yellow you will know. If it doesn't get extreme yellow, but yellowER it could still be bois d' arc because really old bois d' darc is not always bright yellow inside unless it's a really thick piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2016)

And if it dulls a brand new band saw blade its Osage. Lol


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks like a root to me.


----------

